# 85 El Camino Air Bag Size G-Body



## posjr

I'm trying to order some bags for my 85 el camino. Dont know what size will fit. If i need cut alittle fine but dont want to be forever hacking. 

I'm looking right now at 6inch dia., or 7inch dia. 

Also thought about going 3 bellow in rear. But not sure if its a good ideal?

Heres a pix of the ride.


----------



## baggedout81

I have firestone 2500's in the front of my cutlass w/ minor trimming and firestone 2600's in the rear (check my sig).

Gonna go w/ a 7" slam bag here soon in the nose,so i little more cutting.I think that 2500 is a 6-6 1/2" bag can't remember 

I wouldn't go w/ a triple bellow bag.You could go w/ a slam specialty RE 8" bag in the rear it get's about as much lift.The problem w/ the, triple's from what i have heard is that they have to much Roll to them


----------



## posjr

Thanx for the info. I'll go with 6in up front and 7in in rear with 2 bellows! 

Now time to research pumps and vavles!


----------



## mazdawg78

yes triples are junk put 2600s all the way around


----------



## 510sixone

on my elco im runnin slam re7 all around.


----------



## texasshowscene.com

yeah 7's all around. Alittle bigger in diameter but less psi to get desired lift so itll ride way better


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ID GO RE7 OR HE7 IN FRONT AND RE8 IN THE REAR WITH BAGS ON THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS JUST DROP THE LOWER MOUNTS 3" AND DROP THE UPPERS 5" AND MOUNT UR BAGS ON THEM AS CLOSE AS YOU CAN TO THE MOUNTING POINT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 11 2009, 06:30 AM~15630984
> *ID GO RE7 OR  HE7 IN FRONT AND RE8 IN THE REAR WITH BAGS ON THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS JUST DROP THE LOWER MOUNTS 3" AND DROP THE UPPERS 5" AND MOUNT UR BAGS ON THEM AS CLOSE AS YOU CAN TO THE MOUNTING POINT
> *


any pics of what that rear would look like done?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NO BUT I CAN DO IT...LOL


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 11 2009, 04:30 AM~15630984
> *ID GO RE7 OR  HE7 IN FRONT AND RE8 IN THE REAR WITH BAGS ON THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS JUST DROP THE LOWER MOUNTS 3" AND DROP THE UPPERS 5" AND MOUNT UR BAGS ON THEM AS CLOSE AS YOU CAN TO THE MOUNTING POINT
> *


that dont sound right to me. if you drop your lowers 3" they you would lay out on your link bars and thats asuming it lays out. if yout tryin to do a cantilever setup your better off doin a six link style setup and put a bag on the bar behind the axel. only problem with that is you eather change the gas tank to a smaller fuel cell to keep it underneath or run a re5 and keep your tank.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ACTUALLY YOU CAN LOWER THE LOWERS 3" AND STILL BE COOL OR YOU CAN LEAVE THEM THERE THERE AT AND I CAN STILL DO IT , CAUSE WHOS GOING TO CUT OUT A ELCO TO LAY ANYWAYS ? ALL THE ONES IVE SEEN NOBODY CUTS THEM.. WHY WOULD YOU GO WITH A RE5 THATS STUPID AS FUCK THATS SUCH A SMALL BAG , WHY NOT JUST RUN AIR SHOCKS ???


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 12 2009, 03:20 AM~15641788
> *ACTUALLY YOU CAN LOWER THE LOWERS 3" AND STILL BE COOL OR YOU CAN LEAVE THEM THERE THERE AT AND I CAN STILL DO IT , CAUSE WHOS GOING TO CUT OUT A ELCO TO LAY ANYWAYS ? ALL THE ONES IVE SEEN NOBODY CUTS THEM.. WHY WOULD YOU GO WITH A RE5 THATS STUPID AS FUCK THATS SUCH A SMALL BAG , WHY NOT JUST RUN AIR SHOCKS ???
> *


<<<<<<< this guy :biggrin:  








i was going to do the 6 link style setup on mine, but i did not want the reverse link bars and bag showing. so i did a forward 4 link with bag over axel.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

JUST EXTEND THE LOWERS BUT BUILD ANOTHER CROSS MEMBER AND PUT THE BAGS ON THE INSIDE OF THE FRAME ON THE FRONT LOWER LINKS.. YOULL GET BETTER LIFT AND GOOD JOB ON CUTTING IT , NOBODY REALLY CUTS ELCOS OUT IVE ONLY SEEN TWO , ONE ME AND THE HOMIE DID AND URS... WHY ISNT THE FRONT DOWN ??? OR IS IT ???


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 13 2009, 04:52 AM~15653427
> *JUST EXTEND THE LOWERS BUT BUILD ANOTHER CROSS MEMBER AND PUT THE BAGS ON THE INSIDE OF THE FRAME ON THE FRONT LOWER LINKS.. YOULL GET BETTER LIFT AND GOOD JOB ON CUTTING IT , NOBODY REALLY CUTS ELCOS OUT IVE ONLY SEEN TWO , ONE ME AND THE HOMIE DID AND URS... WHY ISNT THE FRONT DOWN ??? OR IS IT ???
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tie rods hitting the frame


----------



## subliminalmatt

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 13 2009, 11:23 AM~15655007
> *tie rods hitting the frame
> *



notch them suckas


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin:  Wow.....never learned so much so fast...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 510sixone+Nov 13 2009, 12:23 PM~15655007-->
> 
> 
> 
> tie rods hitting the frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-subliminalmatt_@Nov 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15659809
> *notch them suckas
> *


Yep gotta do it on my cutty here soon


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NOTCH THE FRONT OF THE FRAME... THATS A EASY FIX...


----------



## I.C. Joker

POST MORE PIXZ


----------



## posjr

I got my bags 2500's and 2600's. I put the rear 2600's in and they rub against the frame. Do i just start cutting the frame open? I plan on doing a bolt in c notch also.

Here is how low i am right now with stock bump stop still in. Got a long way to go!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16400289
> *I got my bags 2500's and 2600's. I put the rear 2600's in and they rub against the frame. Do i just start cutting the frame open? I plan on doing a bolt in c notch also.
> 
> Here is how low i am right now with stock bump stop still in. Got a long way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The bags rub on the frame in the rear?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 24 2010, 11:40 PM~16400465
> *The bags rub on the frame in the rear?
> *


X2
Same frame right g-body?


----------



## posjr

Rear G-body. I'll take some pix to day.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 25 2010, 07:12 AM~16402619
> *X2
> Same frame right g-body?
> *


I dont know unless the frames are different on Elco's? :uh:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 25 2010, 11:13 AM~16403746
> *I dont know unless the frames are different on Elco's? :uh:
> *


No they should not be,that i know of.Just didnt know if he had modded it in any way shape or form


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 25 2010, 11:13 AM~16403746
> *I dont know unless the frames are different on Elco's? :uh:
> *


elco frames are different,,in the rear only..


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Still waiting on pics homie. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 14 2009, 06:04 AM~15662405
> *NOTCH THE FRONT OF THE FRAME... THATS A EASY FIX...
> *


lots of talk but still havent seen your elco LAYIN OR CUT UP like you said


----------



## posjr

Ok i went and work on the elko today. So i went and cut the frame to make the bag not rub. I bought the rear bracket kit but than modded that one to get my elco lower(pic below). Also added a vid of how the car sits right now with 225/35/20. tomerrow i'll try to take a few more pix. 










*Link to air bag drop*


----------



## baggedout81

Dam you literally mounted the bag to the oem upper perch.

What size bag is that 8" ???

Yeah i see a "C" in your future to tuck those twamps


----------



## king_tuk

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Nov 5 2009, 08:36 PM~15576283
> *Thanx for the info. I'll go with 6in up front and 7in in rear with 2 bellows!
> 
> Now time to research pumps and vavles!
> *



i would go re7's up front and re6's in the rear. i had it your way in my el co and the front was to soft and the rear was to ruff.


----------



## posjr

Is is a bad ideal to drive with out bump stops? If i read right i think the bags have bump stops inside of them. 

I went as low as i can in the rear. The diff is now hitting the under carriage. I could notch it alittle but the drive shaft will rub for sure next. So next is to clean everything up and reinforce everything and start the front.

Here is a few pix i took.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 27 2010, 10:39 PM~16436221
> *Is is a bad ideal to drive with out bump stops? If i read right i think the bags have bump stops inside of them.
> 
> I went as low as i can in the rear. The diff is now hitting the under carriage. I could notch it alittle but the drive shaft will rub for sure next. So next is to clean everything up and reinforce everything and start the front.
> 
> Here is a few pix i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know I wouldnt ride wit the frame like that though. Better weld something up in there. Better yet just notch the damn thing. You know you're going to sooner or later so might as well do it now.


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 27 2010, 09:39 PM~16436221
> *Is is a bad ideal to drive with out bump stops? If i read right i think the bags have bump stops inside of them.
> 
> I went as low as i can in the rear. The diff is now hitting the under carriage. I could notch it alittle but the drive shaft will rub for sure next. So next is to clean everything up and reinforce everything and start the front.
> 
> Here is a few pix i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not the best pics but i would recomend something like this to lay out on 20s :biggrin: 
















thats a silverado noch that i had to make fit to lay out, raised the driveshaft tunnel and made a forward 4 link


----------



## posjr

Damn its to late for me to tube the drive shaft like that.


----------



## dmpd4door

> _Originally posted by king_tuk_@Jan 26 2010, 04:59 PM~16417870
> *i would go re7's up front and re6's in the rear. i had it your way in my el co and the front was to soft and the rear was to ruff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the word on that Squareback in the driveway?


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 28 2010, 10:36 PM~16446525
> *Damn its to late for me to tube the drive shaft like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



unless you want to get rid of all that yes and just so you know its gona be alot OF WORK AND FAB to get the ass on the ground but it can be done if you have the BALLS TO CUT IT UP 




hey KING TUK havent heard from you sence S10forum


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16436221
> *Is is a bad ideal to drive with out bump stops? If i read right i think the bags have bump stops inside of them.
> 
> I went as low as i can in the rear. The diff is now hitting the under carriage. I could notch it alittle but the drive shaft will rub for sure next. So next is to clean everything up and reinforce everything and start the front.
> 
> Here is a few pix i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DO NOT DRIVE LIKE THAT UNLESS YOU WANT TO RUIN YOUR FRAME


----------



## king_tuk

> _Originally posted by dmpd4door_@Jan 29 2010, 08:39 PM~16455847
> *Whats the word on that Squareback in the driveway?
> *


----------



## dmpd4door

Sick! working on a narrowed front end for mine. can't wait


----------



## dmpd4door

Sorry for the highjack....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 28 2010, 10:36 PM~16446525
> *Damn its to late for me to tube the drive shaft like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's never too late


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by king_tuk_@Jan 26 2010, 01:59 PM~16417870
> *i would go re7's up front and re6's in the rear. i had it your way in my el co and the front was to soft and the rear was to ruff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you try running shocks?


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Jan 27 2010, 10:39 PM~16436221
> *Is is a bad ideal to drive with out bump stops? If i read right i think the bags have bump stops inside of them.
> 
> I went as low as i can in the rear. The diff is now hitting the under carriage. I could notch it alittle but the drive shaft will rub for sure next. So next is to clean everything up and reinforce everything and start the front.
> 
> Here is a few pix i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you dont want to notch the wole thing, but for the stance your after it would probably be best, other option is to get some 3 1/2 inch pipe rip it down the center and weld and plate that in the notch you cut out . thats probably the route im going to go cause im, not tryn to lay in the rear.


----------



## ROSunshine

not bagged in the rear yet just static droped, but even once i bagg it, i want a bit of a rake. its funny cause i always hated the rake look but for some reason i like it on my el co.


----------



## posjr

Heres a new video. Got my 1/2 vavles and add a switch. This vid was at 100 psi's.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi8GU3USdg


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 6 2010, 04:44 PM~16533245
> *Heres a new video. Got my 1/2 vavles and add a switch. This vid was at 100 psi's.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi8GU3USdg
> *


100 psi is nice now crank that shit up to 200 :biggrin:


----------



## posjr

All man i want to crank it up so bad. But the frame has not been reinforced yet.


I need alittle advice. I was planning on putting the valves as close to the wheel as i can. But read on these forums that the extra hose can help if i put them in the rear with tank. This is for the fronts. Bags up front are 2600 and rear are 2700.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 6 2010, 03:57 PM~16533326
> *100 psi is nice now crank that shit up to 200 :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 6 2010, 09:49 PM~16535996
> *All man i want to crank it up so bad. But the frame has not been reinforced yet.
> I need alittle advice. I was planning on putting the valves as close to the wheel as i can. But read on these forums that the extra hose  can help if i put them in the rear with tank. This is for the fronts. Bags up front are 2600 and rear are 2700.
> *


I wouldnt have even fucked with it til I welded some shit up in that frame. Good luck bro now hop the front. More weight up there ya know.


----------



## posjr

i got the front set up and damn its slow. 100 psi just to left it. The rears 40psi and its up.I'm guess the bags up front are way to small 2500's.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 9 2010, 08:57 PM~16565607
> *i got the front set up and damn its slow. 100 psi just to left it.  The rears 40psi and its up.I'm guess the bags up front are way to small 2500's.
> *


Yeah i have 2500 stones in the front of my cutlass w/ a V8 260 shit wont move until think it was 85-90 psi.Go w/ another pair of 2600's or SLAM RE7 or 8's if you wanna do a little more cutting.

Had a member here on LIL that had like think they were 2800's in the front of a mini truck (i know not a g-body but still same point) he said the front would lift at 40 psi.So yeah bigger bag will help


----------



## posjr

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 08:30 PM~16566152
> *Yeah i have 2500 stones in the front of my cutlass w/ a V8 260 shit wont move until think it was 85-90 psi.Go w/ another pair of 2600's or SLAM RE7 or 8's if you wanna do a little more cutting.
> 
> Had a member here on LIL that had like think they were 2800's in the front of a mini truck (i know not a g-body but still same point) he said the front would lift at 40 psi.So yeah bigger bag will help
> *



Sounds good just what i want to hear. Time to do some more shopping and chopping!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

I RAN 7'' ON MY 78 ELCO ALL THE AROUND ''SLAMS''


----------



## posjr

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Feb 9 2010, 10:16 PM~16568081
> *I RAN 7'' ON MY 78 ELCO ALL THE AROUND ''SLAMS''
> 
> *



How many Psi's before the front lifts with the 7's?


----------



## posjr

Just to add some info here. I swapped the bags. 2600 in front and 2500 in rear. The front lifted at 60 psi. Alot better than the 2500 at alomst 100 psi. 

The thing i dont like is the 2500 in the rear did not get alot of lift like the 2600's. So i'll be taking those out and adding a bag with more lift. I really would like to try a 3 bellow.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 11 2010, 09:12 AM~16581276
> *Just to add some info here. I swapped the bags. 2600 in front and 2500 in rear. The front lifted at 60 psi. Alot better than the 2500 at alomst 100 psi.
> 
> The thing i dont like is the 2500 in the rear did not get alot of lift like the  2600's. So i'll be taking those out and adding a bag with more lift. I really would like to try a 3 bellow.
> *


I wouldn't do the 3 bellows.Everone i've talked to said they have to much "Roll" to them,as in swaying side to side.

Now i've thought about those to before but came up w/ something a little different.Check it out.Essentially these g-body's already have a 4 link of sort's.This was it's utilizing the lower bars alowing for Way much more lift and you could still get full drop.It's something a couple other riders and i were talking about.Haven't done it yet tho


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515313


----------



## posjr

Heres a new vid with fronts on. Still need pumps. and switches.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39D8rDX0mJY


----------



## posjr

Heres a pix of the rear valve setup with tank. I read that post about the chrome tank exploding. This tank wont be there for very long. I have a co2 tank I'm debuting on adding to the sytem. Its a welding tank about 3ft tall.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 12 2010, 10:27 AM~16592447
> *Heres a pix of the rear valve setup with tank. I read that post about the chrome tank exploding. This tank wont be there for very long. I have a co2 tank I'm debuting on adding to the sytem. Its a welding tank about 3ft tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You'll be alright just keep the moisture out aka drain the tank on occasion and make sure fi you run a electric compressor run a water trap.

Just a suggestion try flipping that "T" fitting around so you have a straight shot from the valve to the bag.So where the dump valve is now put that into the bag,and where the pipe goes into the bag put the dump valve there


----------



## posjr

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2010, 12:42 PM~16594149
> *Just a suggestion try flipping that "T" fitting around so you have a straight shot from the valve to the bag.So where the dump valve is now put that into the bag,and where the pipe goes into the bag put the dump valve there
> *



I thought about doing it that way but didnt want the hoses sticking up to high.

I added the oxygen tank i had laying around and it had 500 psi left. Started doing alittle hopping ect at 120 psi. It was the max the regaluter put out. And it only lasted a few hops in the front before it was empty. I hope this aint normal. This is a 3ft tall tank.

I'm going crazy with this project.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 12 2010, 11:22 PM~16598964
> *I thought about doing it that way but didnt want the hoses sticking up to high.
> 
> I added the oxygen tank i had laying around and it had 500 psi left. Started doing alittle hopping ect at 120 psi. It was the max the regaluter put out. And it only lasted a few hops in the front before it was empty. I hope this aint normal. This is a 3ft tall tank.
> 
> I'm going crazy with this project.
> *


That's normal being the tank only had a couple hundred PSi in it left.Them tanks fully filled are in the THOUSANDS psi


----------



## baggedout81

What's the deal w/ the fittings on the outtake of the dump valves????


----------



## posjr

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2010, 10:34 PM~16599078
> *What's the deal w/ the fittings on the outtake of the dump valves????
> *



No reason at all. My buddy put those on one night so the air would shot out sideways. They are not there nomore. I'm going to go today and get the tank filled with nitrogen.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Feb 13 2010, 09:07 AM~16600810
> *No reason at all. My buddy put those on one night so the air would shot out sideways.  They are not there nomore. I'm going to go today and get the tank filled with nitrogen.
> *


 :wow: Make sure to post a video


----------



## baggedout81

Any updates??


----------



## posjr

I'm back! I was crazy busy last few months. I added a 80cu tank but upgraded to 120cu. Finally got the c-notch welded in. Here is a pic with the 120cu tank. I havent took any vid's with the nitrogen yet. I have a water trap which i'm working on. 

Here is the issue i'm having now. I want the front to hop more or faster. My psi switch is set to 150. I'm nervouse to set it to 200 with my chrome tank and one vair 380. So this is what i'm working one next.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by posjr_@Apr 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17335919
> *I'm back! I was crazy busy last few months. I added a 80cu tank but upgraded to 120cu. Finally got the c-notch welded in. Here is a pic with the 120cu tank. I havent took any vid's with the nitrogen yet. I have a water trap which i'm working on.
> 
> Here is the issue i'm having now. I want the front to hop more or faster. My psi switch is set to 150. I'm nervouse to set it to 200 with my chrome tank and one vair 380. So this is what i'm working one next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You'll be fine as long as long as your tanks not rusted inside.I'd add some kinda drain to the bottom.Here's what i had for mine.Ran me under $20

Make sure you dont have any 90 degree fittings 

The higher your psi is on the compressor the longer it's gonna run=wears out guicker,so i'd keep it at 150.Just set your regulator to 200 or so.Add a electric valve between your tank and bottle of nitro


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HERES A BS VIDEO OF ME HOPPIN MY TOYOTA WITH A 4 CYLINDER AND 180 PSI WITH A NITROGEN BOTTLE ONLY *NO COMPRESSORS SLAM RE6 FRONT AND RE7 REARS. IT GETS OK LIFT , IT LAYED FRAME..


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2010, 11:31 AM~17341476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome idea


----------



## Kman9090

*Need help...*

Bagged, wil you answer a couple questions for me please?


----------



## FunkaholiC

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> I RAN 7'' ON MY 78 ELCO ALL THE AROUND ''SLAMS''


This is exactly how i imagined my EL. But with hydros. Sick ride bro!


----------



## texmex

nice thinking of doin my 78 monte


----------

